# Pictures: Dankung frame size comparison



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like they're going BIG at Dankung


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comparison, The palm thunder is my most used sling shot. I was thinking of ordering the "General 2"
but see now that it is pretty close to the palm thunder. Last week I ordered a "Lucky Ring" I believe it was called,
from Dan kung and its even smaller than the palm thunder. Wasps beware. Todd


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Rat be gone said:


> Thanks for the comparison, The palm thunder is my most used sling shot. I was thinking of ordering the "General 2"
> but see now that it is pretty close to the palm thunder. Last week I ordered a "Lucky Ring" I believe it was called,
> from Dan kung and its even smaller than the palm thunder. Wasps beware. Todd


On Dankungs website they have a comparison photo of the General II and the original General. It looks to me like the original General did not really go away. They just renamed it the Palm Thunder and gave a different finish to the metal. There is not a lot of difference in feel between the Palm Thunder and the General II. If you are worried about hitting your fingers with the projectile, the General II gives "the impression" that you have more leeway for errant shots. However, I think in realty they are both about the same in that department. But I have no problems shooting any of these Dankungs. Never had a fork hit. Never hit my fingers. And I am still fairly new to slingshots. I've only been shooting for about a year. I have really enjoyed my Jungle Hunter II. But as I've gotten better and more confident in my shooting, I've noticed a definite shift towards smaller and smaller slingshots as my preference. I have to agree with Dankungs recommendations on their website. New shooters should start out with their larger models like the Jungle Hunter II. After shooting the larger models for a while, you may decide you'd like to try the small ones. That's what happened in my case. Others may prefer the larger ones forever. My hands are medium sized. Folks with big hands might feel that the Jungle Hunter II is itself "small".


----------



## skipman (May 1, 2011)

i have used all of them the sniper from dankung is bigger still but o my lord it is the best thing i have ever had better than air rifle i know you might think yes ok but this is the dogs


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like palm thunder







, BTW Thanks for the comparison,


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

there so tiny


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Palm Thunder is the smallest of DanKung and yet I consider The Palm Thunder to a bit on the large size due to it's wide space between the forks. None the less it is my favorite of the DanKung Shooters.

3-1/2 inches wide

4-9/16 inches long


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is from the DanKung Site :

Black Palm thunder (Smallest model)

*$21.50 *
Model: BPTH

*Material* Stainless steel

*Features* The small edtion of Dankung slingshots have been becoming popular among the western shooters. 
The samll one that can be fully held in the palm is very cool. 
The skillful shooters enjoy the swift shooting with the smallest dankung slingshot that is always held in the palm rather than in the pocket. 
The shooting is too quick to be noticed by the people walking together. 
Dimension:
Height: 11.5 cm 
Width: 8.7Cm

*Reminder:* 
Generally speaking, this model is for the very skillful shooters. For the shooters who are not very good at Dankung slingshots, we suggest you order the bigger Dankungs listed under the 'Western dankung slingshot' category.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Here are a few more size comparisons with other slingshots I own:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I like all your shooters with the exception of wristbraced, I can hit no-thing with wristbraced shooters.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

dgui said:


> I like all your shooters with the exception of wristbraced, I can hit no-thing with wristbraced shooters.


I don't like the wrist-braced ones either. I never shoot them. I find them uncomfortable. That brace is supposed to take stress off your wrist when shooting hammer-grip style. But it replaces that stress with pure pain where the brace bears down on your forearm. They feel "confining" to me. Plus, I can't hit anything with them either. I keep them only because my wife prefers them. I would not recommend them to anyone. We all have our preferences, and luckily we have lots of choices to satisfy all our different preferences. FWIW, the Marksman is more comfortable than the TruMark, but "more comfortable" still equals "uncomfortable" to me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love Dankungs small slingshots. I have the terminator and it is the size of the general. I also have the fox (not american version). THey are very fun to shoot and can easily go anywhere.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

For my hand the Palm Thunder would have to be custom bent with the overall measurments of 2 inchs wide and 4 inches long and this would be just right. DanKung's premise is that smaller slingshots equals greater skill level and more accuracy to it's end.


----------

